# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Εκπαίδευση >  Σχολή Σωστικών & Πυροσβεστικών Μέσων (Σωστικά)

## kostas-gus

Θα ηθελα να μαθω αν καποιος που σπουδαζει πλοιαρχος στις ΑΕΝ μπορει να κανει τα ''γυμνασια'' των πυροσβεστικων/σωστικων μεσων στην Αγγλια η' στην Αμερικη.Ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων!!!

----------


## Morgan

apo periergeia kai mono, pios o logos na thes na to kaneis ayto?
epipleon , ena thlefwno sthn sxolh aspropyrgou , tha se diafwthsei...

----------


## kostas-gus

Οπως εχω ποσταρει και σε αλλο μηνυμα σπουδαζω στην αγγλια ως δοκιμος πλοιαρχος αλλα τα πραγματα ειναι πολυ δυσκολα και σκεφτομαι να γυρισω αεν.απλα δεν θελω να χασω επαφη με την αγγλια και την σχολη αυτη γι αυτο αν μπω αεν θελω να κανω τα σωστικα στην αγγλια.Οσο για το τηλεφωνο που λες το εκανα ηδη αλλα δεν απανταει κανεις οπως επισης και στο υπουργειο εμπ ναυτιλιας αλλα οι μ@λ@κες δεν το σηκωνουν!!!!!!.

----------


## KSYPO

kai ego eperna thl thl alla tipota mexri poy moy edosan ayto kai ola ok to sikosan 2105574204 dokimase

----------


## Ypox8onios

Τα σωστικα περιπου τι μηνα ειναι?κατα την διαρκεια των 2 εβδομαδων θα μενουμε στην αεν ασπροπυργου?

----------


## mastropanagos

> Τα σωστικα περιπου τι μηνα ειναι?κατα την διαρκεια των 2 εβδομαδων θα μενουμε στην αεν ασπροπυργου?


Γυρω στα τελη του Φλεβαρη,αναλογα και ποτε τελειωνει η εξεταστικη..Κατα τη διαρκεια των σωστικων στον Ασπροπυργο δεν μενεις μεσα στη σχολη,οσοι ερχονται απο αλλες σχολες και δεν μενουν Αθηνα καλο ειναι να βρουν καπου να μεινουν για εκεινη την περιοδο,2 εβδομαδες ειναι συνολο...

----------


## miklatsi

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ.. ΓΡΑΦΤΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΚΥΚΛΟ ΤΩΝ ΣΩΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ Κ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ 
Α. ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΩ Κ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΜΕΝΟ ΚΥΚΛΟ?ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?
Β.ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ? ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΜΕΝΩ ΒΡΙΛΗΣΣΙΑ.
Γ.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΙΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ?ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΜΠΛΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ?
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## manolis_creta

> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ.. ΓΡΑΦΤΗΚΑ ΣΤΟ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ ΚΥΚΛΟ ΤΩΝ ΣΩΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟΥ Κ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΑΝ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ 
> Α. ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΩ Κ ΤΟΝ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΜΕΝΟ ΚΥΚΛΟ?ΤΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ?
> Β.ΜΕ ΠΟΙΑ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΩ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ? ΕΓΩ ΘΑ ΜΕΝΩ ΒΡΙΛΗΣΣΙΑ.
> Γ.ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΙΣ ΕΙΔΙΚΟΤΗΤΕΣ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΙΚΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ?ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΡΟΤΙΜΟΤΕΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΓΥΝΑΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΜΠΛΕ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ?
> ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


 
katarxas na zitisw signomi gia tous latinikous xaraktires pou grafw alla to kompiouter exei kapio problima!

loipon stin proth erwtish sou den exw apantish giati perisi pou eixame paeime thn sxoli mas filoksenisane sthn estia nautikwn kai metaferomastan me leoforeio!

o proxorimenos kyklos den tha sou xreiastei pouthena , ektos an exeis blepseis na pas se kamia sxoli emporikou naytikou.

se ena epibatigo ploio mia ginaika mh exontas teleiosei mia sxoli emporikou naytikou (ploiarxwn h' mixanikwn ) einai 3 

a)epikouros - thalamipolos(meta apo 3 xronia kai parakolouthisi sxolis): den xreiazetai kanena xarti ektos apo ta sostika kai ta ro/ro ta opoia stis opoia einai seminario mias hmeras kai polles fores ekdidontai me euthinh tou ploiarxou , tora sto thema tis ergasias einai mia kourastiki doulia me polles agaries kai entaseis, alla mia kopela ti pio polles fores kanei sinithws pio elafries doulies apo tous antres epikourous , oi doulies einai idies sxedon se kathe ploio , katharismos kampinws koinoxristwn xwros klp. ergasia sta mpar , sta estiatoria , sthn lantza ,ipodoxh epibatwn klp

b) tzobeno (nautis junior) -nauths (meta apo kapio kairo ypiresia sa tzoveno kai meta apo eksetaseis apoktas diploma nayth )einai mia doulia stin opoia xreiazetai na eisai gerodemeni kai na mporeis na kaneis polles kourastikes doulies (katharisma deck , garage , desimo fortigwn , sta remetza (desimo ploio sto limani) na koubalas tous kavous (sxoinia) klp..sinithws den pane ta koritsia..

c) logistria. prepei na eisai teliofith lykeiou , pas sto ypourgeio emp.naytilias dineies eksetaseis kai an peraseis pas sto ploio ws dokimi logistiriou , meta apo ena xroniko diastima pas kai dineis eksetaseis kai perneis tou logisth b , kai antistixws a,kai proistamenou. einai mia doulia me euthinh giati ena mikro sou lathos stous arithmous mporei na prokalesei megalo provlima..

twra sxetiko me to filladia .yparxoun 3wm eidwn 

kokkino: to vgazeis xwris swstika , exei ysxi 9 mhnes , an pas gia sostika ginete kanoniko (to idio me to mple)

kitrino: einai filladio gia ta atoma ta opoia exoun provlima orashs(miopiha,astigmatismos klp)

mple : einai to filladio pou apoktas molis telioseis ton vasiko kyklo swstikwn!

----------


## miklatsi

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ..

----------


## miklatsi

ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ?

----------


## mastropanagos

> ΞΕΡΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΓΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΗ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ?


Ξεκινανε λεωφορεια με αφετηρια το Πειραια και τερμα την Ελευσινα και περναε εξω απο τη σχολη...Το 845 και το 871,με αφετηρια τη πλατεια Καραισκακη...

Επισης εχει και λεωφορεια με αφετηρια τη πλατεια Κουμουνδουρου που πανε και αυτα Ελευσινα και περνανε εξω απο τη σχολη...Τα Α16,Β16,Γ16 και Ε16...

----------


## miklatsi

> Ξεκινανε λεωφορεια με αφετηρια το Πειραια και τερμα την Ελευσινα και περναε εξω απο τη σχολη...Το 845 και το 871,με αφετηρια τη πλατεια Καραισκακη...
> 
> Επισης εχει και λεωφορεια με αφετηρια τη πλατεια Κουμουνδουρου που πανε και αυτα Ελευσινα και περνανε εξω απο τη σχολη...Τα Α16,Β16,Γ16 και Ε16...


ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ..

----------


## japetus

Καλησπέρα παιδιά,
γνωρίζει κάποιος πού μπορεί να βρεθεί (σε κάποιο ΦΕΚ ίσως; ) η ύλη που διδάσκεται στις ΣΣΠΜ; Απαιτήσεις SOLAS, πυροσβεστικά μέσα, πρώτες βοήθειες, κοινωνικά καθήκοντα...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Η τελευταια τροποποίηση είναι στο ΦΕΚ 1198/2007 
ΤΟΜΕΑΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ - TABLE A-VI / 1.1 STCW 1978 όπως τροποποιήθηκε ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΙΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΕΣ ΑΤΟΜΙΚΗΣ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΗΣ (Proficiency in Personal Survival Techniques)

 ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΗ ΥΛΗ

 1. ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΨΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ

 1.1. ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ -

 ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ - ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΗ

 1.1.1. Οδηγίες ασφάλειας.

 1.1.2. Αρχές επιβίωσης στη θάλασσα.

 1.1.3. Ορισμοί- Σωστικά σκάφη και συσκευές.

 1.1.4. Εκπαιδευτικό εγχειρίδιο SOLAS.

 1.1.5. Σύμβολα ασφάλειας.

 1.2.	ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ ΑΜΕΣΟΥ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ

 1.2.1. Περιπτώσεις αμέσου ανάγκης.

 1.2.2. Προφυλάξεις.

 1.2.3. Μέσα πυρόσβεσης.

 1.2.4. Βύθιση.

 1.2.5. Επιδεξιότητα πληρώματος και αρχική εξοικείωση.

 1.2.6. Πίνακας διαίρεσης και σήματα ανάγκης.

 1.2.7. Πλήρωμα και οδηγίες αμέσου ανάγκης.

 1.2.8. Επί πλέον εφόδια και επιβίωση.

 1.2.9. Εγκατάλειψη πλοίου - δυσκολίες.

 1.3.	ΕΚΚΕΝΩΣΗ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ

 1.3.1. Εγκατάλειψη πλοίου - έσχατη ανάγκη.

 1.3.2. Ατομική προετοιμασία για εγκατάλειψη πλοίου.

 1.3.3. Ανάγκη αποφυγής πανικού.

 1.3.4. Υποχρεώσεις πληρώματος προς τους επιβάτες.

 1.3.5. Καθήκοντα πληρώματος, καθαίρεση σωστικών σκαφών.

 1.3.6. Εντολή πλοιάρχου για εγκατάλειψη πλοίου.

 1.3.7. Μέσα επιβίωσης.

 1.4.	ΣΚΑΦΗ ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΜΒΟΙ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ

 1.4.1. Σωσίβιες λέμβοι.

 1.4.2. Σωσίβιες σχεδίες.

 1.4.3. Λέμβοι διάσωσης.

 1.5.	ΑΤΟΜΙΚΑ ΣΩΣΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ (ΕΠΙΔΕΙΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΧΡΗΣΗ)

 1.5.1. Κυκλικά σωσίβια.

 1.5.2. Ατομικά σωσίβια.

 1.5.3. Πνευστά ατομικά σωσίβια.

 1.5.4. Στολές εμβάπτισης - στολές αποφυγής έκθεσης (A.E.S.).

 1.5.5. Βοηθήματα θερμικής προστασίας.

 1.5.6. Ατομική επιβίωση χωρίς ατομικό σωσίβιο.

 1.5.7. Επιβίβαση σε σωστικό σκάφος.

 1.5.8. Επαναφορά ανεστραμμένης πνευστής σχεδίας.

 1.6.	ΕΠΙΒΙΩΣΗ ΣΤΗ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑ

 1.6.1. Κίνδυνοι που αντιμετωπίζουν οι ναυαγοί.

 1.6.2. Καλύτερη χρήση των εφοδίων / ευκολιών των σωστικών σκαφών.

 1.7.	ΡΑΔΙΟΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΑΜΕΣΗΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ

 1.7.1. Φορητός ραδιοεξοπλισμός των σωστικών σκαφών.

 1.7.2. Ραδιοφάροι`Ενδειξης θέσης Κινδύνου (EPIRBs).

 1.7.3. Αναμεταδότες (ανακλαστήρες) ραντάρ έρευνας και διάσωσης (SARTs).

 1.8.	ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΕΛΙΚΟΠΤΕΡΟ

 1.8.1. Επικοινωνία με το ελικόπτερο.

 1.8.2. Απομάκρυνση από το πλοίο και σωστικό σκάφος.

 1.8.3. Ανύψωση από ελικόπτερο.

 1.8.4.	Σωστή χρήση ιμάντων του ελικοπτέρου.



 ΤΟΜΕΑΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ - TABLE A-VI /1.2 STCW 1978 όπως τροποποιήθηκε ΠΡΟΛΗΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΗΣΗ ΠΥΡΚΑΠΑΣ (Fire Prevention and Fire Fighting)

ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΗ ΥΛΗ

 1. ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ - ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΡΧΕΣ

 2. ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΙΝΔΥΝΟΥ ΠΥΡΚΑΠΑΣ

 2.1. Έννοια και εφαρμογή του τριγώνου πυρκαγιάς σε φωτιά και έκρηξη.

 2.1.1. Συνθήκες πυρκαγιών.

 2.1.2. Ιδιότητες εύφλεκτων υλικών.

 2.2.	Τύποι και πηγές ανάφλεξης.

 2.2.1. Αρχές πρόληψης πυρκαγιάς.

 2.3.	Εύφλεκτα υλικά που υπάρχουν συνήθως στο πλοίο.

 2.3.1. Εξάπλωση πυρκαγιάς.

 2.3.2. Πρακτικές ασφάλειας.

 2.4.	Η αναγκαιότητα για συνεχή επαγρύπνηση.

 2.4.1. Αναγκαιότητα για συνεχή επαγρύπνηση.

 2.4.2. Συστήματα περιπολίας.

 2.5.	Κίνδυνοι πυρκαγιάς.

 3.	ΔΙΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗΣ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΣΗ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ 
ΑΜΕΣΗΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΑΦΟΡΟΥΝ ΠΥΡΚΑΓΙΕΣ

 3.1.	Οργάνωση καταπολέμησης πυρκαγιάς στα πλοία.

 3.1.1. Γενικός συναγερμός εκτάκτου ανάγκης.

 3.1.2. Σχέδια ελέγχου πυρκαγιάς και πίνακας διαίρεσης.

 3.1.3. Επικοινωνίες.

 3.1.4. Διαδικασίες ασφαλείας προσωπικού.

 3.1.5. Περιοδικά γυμνάσια στα πλοία.

 3.2.	θέση πυροσβεστικών συσκευών και διόδων διαφυγής άμεσης ανάγκης.

 3.2.1. Κατασκευαστικές διατάξεις του πλοίου.

 3.2.2. Αντλία άμεσης ανάγκης / εφεδρική αντλία (φορτηγά πλοία).

 3.2.3. Χρήση χημικής σκόνης.

 3.2.4. Δίοδοι διαφυγής άμεσης ανάγκης.

 3.3.	Εξάπλωση πυρκαγιάς σε διαφορετικά μέρη ενός πλοίου.

 3.3.1. Εξάπλωση πυρκαγιάς.

 3.4.	Μέτρα ανίχνευσης πυρκαγιάς και καπνού στα πλοία και αυτόματα συστήματα συναγερμού.

 3.4.1. Συστήματα ανίχνευσης πυρκαγιάς και καπνού.

 3.4.2. Αυτόματος συναγερμός πυρκαγιάς.

 3.5.	Κατηγορίες πυρκαγιών και κατάλληλα συστήματα πυρόσβεσης.

 4.	ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΒΕΣΗ ΠΥΡΚΑΓΙΩΝ

 4.1.	Επιλογή πυροσβεστικών συσκευών και εξοπλισμού.

 4.1.1. Μάνικες πυρόσβεσης και ακροσωλήνια.

 4.1.2. Φορητές συσκευές.

 4.1.3. Φορητοί πυροσβεστήρες.

 4.1.4. Εξοπλισμός πυροσβέστη.

 4.1.5. Πυρίμαχες κουβέρτες.

 4.1.6. Γνωριμία με τις διατάξεις πυρασφάλειας.

 4.1.7. Συναγερμοί πυρκαγιάς και πρώτες ενέργειες.

 4.1.8. Καταπολέμηση πυρκαγιάς.

 4.1.9. Μέσα καταπολέμησης πυρκαγιάς.

 4.1.10. Διαδικασίες καταπολέμησης πυρκαγιάς.

 4.1.11. Μικρές πυρκαγιές.

 4.1.12. Εκτεταμένες πυρκαγιές.

 4.2.	Προφυλάξεις και χρήση μόνιμων συστημάτων κατάσβεσης πυρκαγιών.

 4.2.1. Γενικά.

 4.2.2. Συστήματα κατάπνιξης: διοξείδιο του άνθρακα (C02) και αφροί.

 4.2.3. Συστήματα ανακοπής: σκόνες.

 4.2.4. Συστήματα ψύξεως: ψεκαστήρες οροφής (sprinklers), καταιονισμού υπό πίεση.

 4.3.	Χρήση αναπνευστικών συσκευών για καταπολέμηση πυρκαγιών.

 4.3.1. Αναπνευστική συσκευή.

 4.3.2. Γυμνάσια σε χώρους πλήρεις καπνού.

 4.4.	Χρήση αναπνευστικών συσκευών για πραγματοποίηση διασώσεων.

 4.4.1. Χρήση αναπνευστικών συσκευών.


 ΤΟΜΕΑΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ - TABLE A-VI / 1.3 STCW 1978 όπως τροποποιήθηκε

 ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΩΔΕΙΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΕΣ

 (Elementary First Aid)


 ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΗ ΥΛΗ

 1. ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΑΜΕΣΩΝ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΝΤΙΜΕΤΩΠΙΣΗ ΕΝΟΣ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑΤΟΣΉ ΑΛΛΗΣ ΑΜΕΣΗΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ ΙΑΤΡΙΚΗΣ ΦΥΣΕΩΣ

 1.1. Γενικές αρχές.

 1.2. Σωματική κατασκευή και λειτουργίες.

 1.3. Τοποθέτηση θύματος (τραυματία).

 1.4. Αναίσθητο θύμα (τραυματίας).

 1.5. Ανάνηψη (Αναζωογόνηση).

 1.6. Αιμορραγία.

 1.7. Αντιμετώπιση καταπληξίας.

 1.8. Εγκαύματα και ατυχήματα που προκαλούνται από ηλεκτρικό ρεύμα.

 1.9. Διάσωση και μεταφορά θύματος (τραυματία).

 1.10. Ετοιμασία πρόχειρων επιδέσμων και χρήση υλικών από το κυτίο Α` βοηθειών.

 1.11. Κίνδυνοι κατά την είσοδο σε κλειστούς χώρους και λαμβανόμενες προφυλάξεις.


 ΤΟΜΕΑΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ - TABLE A-VI /1.4 STCW 1978 όπως τροποποιήθηκε ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΑ (Personal Safety and Social Responsibilities)


 ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΗ ΥΛΗ

 1. ΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΩΝ ΠΡΑΚΤΙΚΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ

 1.1. Εισαγωγή.

 1.2. Σημασία του μαθήματος.

 1.3. Εξοικείωση με το πλοίο.

 1.4. Φύση των κινδύνων πάνω στο πλοίο.

 1.5. Ομαδοποίηση εξοπλισμού διαθέσιμου στο πλοίο για την αντιμετώπιση κινδύνων και απαρίθμηση των εξαρτημάτων από τα οποία αποτελείται κάθε ομάδα.

 1.6. Χρήση και επίδειξη του ατομικού εξοπλισμού προστασίας.

 1.7. Αναφορά εργασιών που πραγματοποιούνται πάνω στο πλοίο και μπορεί να αποβούν επικίνδυνες.

 1.8. Φόρτωση και εκφόρτωση φορτίων.

 1.9. Πρόσδεση και απόδεση.

 1.10. Κλειστοί χώροι.

 1.11. θερμικές εργασίες (Hot Work).

 1.12. Εργασίες σε ύψος.

 1.13. Τήρηση φυλακής και εργασίες συντήρησης στο μηχανοστάσιο.

 2.	ΣΥΜΒΟΛΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ - ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ

 2.1. Διαπροσωπικές σχέσεις.

 2.2. Δυναμική ομάδας εργασίας.

 2.3. Ομαδική εργασία.

 3.	ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΗ ΕΝΤΟΛΩΝ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΑ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ

 3.1. Θεμελιώδεις αρχές επικοινωνίας.

 3.2. Μέθοδοι επικοινωνίας.

 3.3. Εμπόδια / Περιορισμοί στην επικοινωνία.

 3.4. Δεξιότητες αποτελεσματικής μετάδοσης.

 3.5. Δεξιότητες αποτελεσματικής ακρόασης.

 3.6. Αποτελέσματα και συνέπειες κακής επικοινωνίας.

 3.7. Σύνοψη επικοινωνιών.

 4.	ΣΥΜΜΟΡΦΩΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ

 4.1. Επεξήγηση του όρου `έκτακτη ανάγκη`.

 4.2. Γυμνάσια και συγκεντρώσεις.

 4.3. Αξία και αναγκαιότητα γυμνασίων και εκπαίδευσης.

 4.4. Εσωτερική επικοινωνία.

 5.	ΛΗΨΗ ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΞΕΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΤΡΟΠΗ ΡΥΠΑΝΣΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΟΣ

 5.1. Ορισμός του όρου `ρύπανση`.

 5.2. Συνέπειες εργασιακής ή ατυχηματικής ρύπανσης του θαλασσίου περιβάλλοντος.

 5.3. Διεθνή μέτρα για αποτροπή ρύπανσης, αποφυγή ρύπανσης και περιορισμό 
ρυπαντικών ουσιών.

 5.4. Ρύπανση από την αποχέτευση των πλοίων.

 5.5 Ρύπανση από απόρριψη απορριμμάτων των πλοίων. 5.6.Έλεγχος εκροής 
πετρελαίου από χώρους των μηχανών και από δεξαμενές καυσίμων.

 5.7. Περιεχόμενα του Βιβλίου Πετρελαίου.

 5.8. Έλεγχος εκροής πετρελαίου και ειδικές περιοχές.

 5.9. Εισαγωγή στα περιεχόμενα του Παραρτήματος VI της MARPOL.

 6.	ΣΥΜΒΟΛΗ ΣΤΙΣ ΚΑΛΕΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ - ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΑ

 6.1. Δικαιώματα και υποχρεώσεις του πληρώματος.

 6.2. Συνθήκες πρόσληψης, κ.λ.π..

 6.3. Ναρκωτικά και οινοπνευματώδη ποτά.

 6.4. Υγεία και υγιεινή πάνω στο πλοίο.

 ΠΑΡΑΤΗΡΗΣΗ:

 Η διδασκαλία του μαθήματος περιλαμβάνει θεωρία, επιδείξεις και πρακτικές 
ασκήσεις σύμφωνα με την αναλυτική ύλη και τους επιδιωκόμενους στόχους του 
μαθήματος, ανακεφαλαίωση και τελική αξιολόγηση.


 ΤΟΜΕΑΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ - TABLE A-VI / 2.1 STCW 1978 όπως τροποποιήθηκε ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΣΩΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΚΑΦΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΜΒΩΝ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ ΕΚΤΟΣ ΤΩΝ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΩΝ ΛΕΜΒΩΝ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ (PROFICIENCY IN SURVIVAL CRAFT AND RESCUE BOATS OTHER THAN FAST RESCUE BOATS)


 ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΗ ΥΛΗ

 1.	ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ

 1.1. Εισαγωγή.

 1.2. Οδηγίες ασφάλειας.

 2.	ΓΕΝΙΚΑ

 2.1. Καταστάσεις έκτακτης ανάγκης.

 2.2. Εκπαίδευση, γυμνάσια και επιχειρησιακή ετοιμότητα.

 2.3. Ενέργειες που πρέπει να γίνονται όταν πραγματοποιείται κλήση στους σταθμούς σωστικών σκαφών.

 3.	ΕΓΚΑΤΑΛΕΙΨΗ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ

 3.1.	Ενέργειες που πρέπει να γίνονται όταν απαιτείται εγκατάλειψη του πλοίου.

 3.2.	Ενέργειες που πρέπει να γίνονται όταν είμαστε στο νερό.

 4.	ΣΩΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΚΑΦΗ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΜΒΟΙ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ

 4.1. Σωσίβιες λέμβοι.

 4.2. Σωσίβιες σχεδίες.

 4.3. Λέμβοι διάσωσης.

 5.	ΜΕΣΑ ΚΑΟΑΙΡΕΣΗΣ

 5.1. Επωτίδες σωσιβίων λέμβων.

 5.2. Επωτίδες σωσιβίων σχεδίων.

 5.3. Επωτίδες λέμβων διάσωσης.

 5.4. Ελεύθερη πτώση.

 5.5. Μηχανισμοί ελεύθερης πλεύσης.

 5.6. Συστήματα εκκένωσης πλοίων (ολισθητήρες).

 6.	ΕΚΚΕΝΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΓΚΕΝΤΡΩΣΗ ΣΩΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΚΑΦΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΜΒΩΝ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ

 6.1. Καθαίρεση.

 6.2. Απομάκρυνση από την πλευρά του πλοίου.

 6.3. Συγκέντρωση σωσιβίων σχεδίων και διάσωση ναυαγών από τη θάλασσα.

 6.4.	Περισυλλογή σωστικών σκαφών και λέμβων διάσωσης.

 6.5. Καθαίρεση σωστικών σκαφών και λέμβων διάσωσης σε κυματώδη θάλασσα.

 6.6. Περισυλλογή λέμβων διάσωσης σε κυματώδη θάλασσα.

 7. ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΝΘΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ

 8. ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΣΩΣΙΒΙΑΣ ΛΕΜΒΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ

 8.1. Εκκίνηση μηχανής.

 8.2. Συστήματα ψύξεως.

 8.3. Φόρτιση μπαταριών.

 8.4. Πυροσβεστήρας.

 8.5. Σύστημα ψεκασμού με νερό.

 8.6. Αυτόματο σύστημα παροχής αέρα.

 9.	ΕΞΩΛΕΜΒΙΑ ΜΗΧΑΝΗ ΛΕΜΒΟΥ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ

 10.	ΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΟΣ ΣΩΣΤΙΚΩΝ ΣΚΑΦΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΜΒΩΝ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ ΣΕ ΚΑΚΕΣ ΚΑΙΡΙΚΕΣ 
ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ

 10.1. Σωσίβιες λέμβοι.

 10.2. Σωσίβιες σχεδίες.

 10.3. Προσγιάλωση.

 11.	ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΥΡΙΣΚΟΜΕΘΑ ΣΕ ΣΩΣΤΙΚΑ ΣΚΑΦΗ

 11.1. Αρχικές ενέργειες.

 11.2. Διαδικασίες επιβίωσης.

 11.3. Χρησιμοποίηση εφοδίων.

 11.4. Διανομή τροφής και νερού.

 11.5. Ενέργειες που πρέπει να γίνονται για μεγιστοποίηση της πιθανότητας 
ανίχνευσης και εντοπισμού των σωστικών σκαφών.

 12.	ΜΕΘΟΔΟΙ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ ΜΕ ΕΛΙΚΟΠΤΕΡΟ

 12.1. Επικοινωνία με το ελικόπτερο.

 12.2. Μεταφορά από το πλοίο και σωστικά σκάφη.

 12.3. Περισυλλογή από ελικόπτερο.

 13. ΥΠΟΘΕΡΜΙΑ

 14. ΡΑΔΙΟΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ

 14.1. Ραδιοτηλεφωνικές συσκευές VHF εκπομπής και λήψης .

 14.2. Ραδιοφάροι`Ενδειξης θέσης Κινδύνου (EPIRBs).

 14.3. Αναμεταδότες (ανακλαστήρες) ραντάρ έρευνας και διάσωσης (SARTs).

 14.4. Σήματα κινδύνου, εξοπλισμός σημάτων και πυροτεχνικά.

 15.	ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΕΣ

 15.1. Τεχνικές ανάνηψης (αναζωογόνησης).

 15.2. Χρησιμοποίηση κυτίου Α` Βοηθειών.

 16. ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΘΑΙΡΕΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΚΤΗΣΗΣ (ΑΝΑΚΡΕΜΑΣΗΣ) ΣΩΣΙΒΙΩΝ ΛΕΜΒΩΝ

 17. ΓΥΜΝΑΣΙΑ ΚΑΘΑΙΡΕΣΗΣ ΣΩΣΙΒΙΩΝ ΣΧΕΔΙΩΝ

 17.1. Σωσίβιες σχεδίες που καθαιρούνται με επωτίδες (καθαιρέσεως).

 17.2. Σωσίβιες σχεδίες που καθαιρούνται με ρίψη (ρίψεως).

 17.3. Επιβίβαση σε σωσίβια σχεδία από το νερό.

 17.4. Επαναφορά ανεστραμμένης σωσίβιας σχεδίας.


 ΤΟΜΕΑΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ - TABLE A-VI / 2.2 STCW 1978 όπως τροποποιήθηκε ΙΚΑΝΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΤΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΩΝ ΛΕΜΒΩΝ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ (PROFICIENCY IN FAST RESCUE BOATS)


 ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΗ ΥΛΗ

 1. ΑΝΑΛΗΨΗ ΕΥΘΥΝΗΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΗΣ ΛΕΜΒΟΥ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗ ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΑΙΡΕΣΗ

 1.1. ΕΙΣΑΓΩΓΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ

 1.2. ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΩΝ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΩΝ ΛΕΜΒΩΝ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΜΟΝΩΜΕΝΑ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΑ ΤΟΥ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΥ ΤΟΥΣ

 1.2.1. Κατασκευή και εξαρτήματα των ταχύπλοων λέμβων διάσωσης.

 1.2.2. Μεμονωμένα αντικείμενα του εξοπλισμού.

 1.3.	ΕΙΔΙΚΑ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΙΣΤΙΚΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΙΕΣ ΤΩΝ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΩΝ ΛΕΜΒΩΝ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ

 1.4.	ΔΙΑΘΕΣΙΜΟΣ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΝΑΥΣΙΠΛΟΪΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΗ ΛΕΜΒΟ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ

 1.4.1. Εξοπλισμός λέμβου.

 1.4.2. Εξοπλισμός ναυσιπλοΐας.

 1.4.3. Εξοπλισμός ασφαλείας.

 1.4.4. Εξοπλισμός έκτακτης ανάγκης (κινδύνου).

 1.5.	ΠΡΟΦΥΛΑΞΕΙΣ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΑΙΡΕΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΑΚΤΗΣΗ ΜΙΑΣ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΗΣ ΛΕΜΒΟΥ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ

 1.5.1. Μέσα καθαίρεσης.

 1.5.2. Καθαίρεση και ανάκτηση.

 1.5.3. Καθαίρεση και ανάκτηση σε κυματώδη θάλασσα.

 1.5.4. Γυμνάσια καθαίρεσης και ανάκτησης των ταχύπλοων λέμβων διάσωσης.

 1.6.	ΤΡΟΠΟΣ ΧΕΙΡΙΣΜΟΥ ΜΙΑΣ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΗΣ ΛΕΜΒΟΥ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ ΣΕ ΕΠΙΚΡΑΤΟΥΣΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΔΥΣΜΕΝΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΘΗΚΕΣ ΚΑΙΡΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΑΣ

 1.6.1. Απομάκρυνση από την πλευρά του πλοίου και πλεύριση.

 1.6.2. Χειρισμός με αργή ταχύτητα.

 1.6.3. Χειρισμός με γρήγορη ταχύτητα.

 1.6.4. Χειρισμός λέμβου σε δυσμενείς καιρικές συνθήκες.

 1.6.5. Ρυμούλκηση.

 1.6.6. Ρυθμός κίνησης και μεταφορά ατόμων.

 1.6.7. Συνεργασία με ελικόπτερο.

 1.6.8. Γυμνάσια χειρισμού λέμβου.

 1.6.9. Γυμνάσια ρυμούλκησης.

 1.6.10.	Γυμνάσια ρυθμού κίνησης και μεταφοράς ατόμων.

 1.7.	ΔΙΑΔΙΚΑΣΙΕΣ ΕΠΑΝΑΦΟΡΑΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΑΝΕΣΤΡΑΜΜΕΝΗΣ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΗΣ ΛΕΜΒΟΥ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ

 1.7.1. Ανατροπή και επαναφορά.

 1.7.2. Γυμνάσια επαναφοράς ανεστραμμένων ταχύπλοων λέμβων διάσωσης.

 1.8.	ΣΧΕΔΙΑ ΕΡΕΥΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΙ ΠΑΡΑΓΟΝΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΟΥΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΤΕΛΕΣΗ ΤΟΥΣ

 1.8.1. Αρχική ενημέρωση και ενέργειες.

 1.8.2. Σχέδιο έρευνας.

 1.8.3. Διάσωση ναυαγών από τη θάλασσα.

 1.8.4. Φροντίδα θυμάτων (τραυματιών).

 1.8.5. Γυμνάσια έρευνας και διάσωσης.

 1.9.	ΕΚΤΙΜΗΣΗ ΕΤΟΙΜΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΤΩΝ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΩΝ ΛΕΜΒΩΝ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΟΣ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΑΜΕΣΗ ΧΡΗΣΗ

 1.9.1. Ετοιμότητα λέμβου.

 1.9.2. Ετοιμότητα εξοπλισμού.

 1.10. ΒΑΣΙΚΕΣ ΓΝΩΣΕΙΣ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ, ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΩΝ ΕΚΤΑΚΤΗΣ ΑΝΑΓΚΗΣ, ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΥ ΦΟΥΣΚΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΞΕΦΟΥΣΚΩΜΑΤΟΣ ΠΝΕΥΣΤΩΝ ΜΕΡΩΝ ΤΩΝ ΠΝΕΥΣΤΩΝ 
ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΩΝ ΛΕΜΒΩΝ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ

 2. ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΗΣ ΛΕΜΒΟΥ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ

 2.1. ΜΕΘΟΔΟΣ ΕΚΚΙΝΗΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΣ ΜΙΑΣ ΤΑΧΥΠΛΟΗΣ ΛΕΜΒΟΥ ΔΙΑΣΩΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΩΝ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΤΗΣ

 2.1.1. Εσωλέμβιες μηχανές.

 2.1.2. Εξωλέμβιες μηχανές.

 2.1.3. Πρόωση με υδροτζέτ (προβολή νερού).

 2.1.4. Γυμνάσια λειτουργίας της μηχανής.


 ΤΟΜΕΑΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ - TABLE A-VI / 3 STCW 1978 όπως τροποποιήθηκε ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΜΕΝΗ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΗΣΗ ΤΗΣ ΠΥΡΚΑΠΑΣ (ADVANCED TRAINING IN FIRE FIGHTING)

  ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΗ ΥΛΗ

 1. ΕΛΕΓΧΟΣ ΕΠΙΧΕΙΡΗΣΕΩΝ ΚΑΤΑΠΟΛΕΜΗΣΗΣ ΠΥΡΚΑΓΙΑΣ ΠΑΝΩ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ

 1.1. Εισαγωγή, ασφάλεια και αρχές.

 1.2. Περιοχές κινδύνου εκδήλωσης πυρκαγιάς.

 1.3. Προφυλάξεις πυρκαγιάς.

 1.4. Ξηρή απόσταξη.

 1.5. Χημικές αντιδράσεις.

 1.6. Πυρκαγιές από αναρρόφηση στους λέβητες και πυρκαγιές από καυσαέρια σε κύριες και βοηθητικές εξαγωγές / εξατμίσεις.

 1.7. Πυρκαγιές σε υδραυλωτούς λέβητες.

 1.8. Τακτικές και διαδικασία ελέγχου πυρκαγιάς όταν το πλοίο βρίσκεται εν 
πλω.

 1.9. Τακτικές και διαδικασία ελέγχου πυρκαγιάς όταν το πλοίο βρίσκεται σε λιμάνι.

 1.10. Τακτικές και διαδικασία ελέγχου πυρκαγιάς όταν το πλοίο μεταφέρει επικίνδυνα φορτία.

 1.11. Τακτικές και διαδικασία ελέγχου πυρκαγιάς για δεξαμενόπλοια μεταφοράς 
πετρελαίου, χημικών και αερίων.

 1.12. Χρήση νερού για κατάσβεση πυρκαγιάς, η επίδραση στην ευστάθεια, 
προφυλάξεις και διορθωτικές διαδικασίες.

 1.13. Επικοινωνία και συντονισμός κατά τη διάρκεια επιχειρήσεων καταπολέμησης πυρκαγιάς.

 1.14. Έλεγχος εξαερισμού συμπεριλαμβανόμενου του εξαγωγέα καπνού.

 1.15. Έλεγχος συστημάτων παροχής καυσίμων και ηλεκτρικών συστημάτων.

 1.16. Προφυλάξεις και κίνδυνοι πυρκαγιάς σε σχέση με την αποθήκευση και τον χειρισμό υλικών (χρώματα, κ.λ.π.).

 1.17. Διαχείριση και έλεγχος τραυματιών.

 1.18. Διαδικασίες συντονισμού με πυροσβέστες στην ξηρά.

 2.	ΟΡΓΑΝΩΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗ ΟΜΑΔΩΝ ΠΥΡΟΣΒΕΣΗΣ

 2.1. Προετοιμασία σχεδίων έκτακτων συμβάντων.

 2.2. Σύνθεση και καταμερισμός πληρώματος σε ομάδες πυρόσβεσης.

 2.3. Εκπαίδευση ναυτικών στην καταπολέμηση πυρκαγιάς.

 2.4. Σχέδια ελέγχου πυρκαγιάς.

 2.5. Οργάνωση γυμνασίων πυρκαγιάς και εγκατάλειψης πλοίου.

 2.6. Στρατηγικές και τακτικές ελέγχου πυρκαγιάς σε διάφορα μέρη του πλοίου.

 3.	ΕΠΙΘΕΩΡΗΣΗ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΟΠΛΙΣΜΟΥ ΑΝΙΧΝΕΥΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΤΑΣΒΕΣΗΣ ΠΥΡΚΑΓΙΑΣ

 3.1. Συναγερμοί πυρκαγιάς.

 3.2. Εξοπλισμός ανίχνευσης πυρκαγιάς.

 3.3. Μόνιμος εξοπλισμός κατάσβεσης πυρκαγιάς.

 3.4. Δίκτυο πυρκαγιάς, πυροσβεστικοί κρουνοί, μάνικες, ακροσωλήνια και αντλίες.

 3.5. Φορητός και κινητός εξοπλισμός κατάσβεσης πυρκαγιάς συμπεριλαμβανομένων και μέσων.

 3.6. Εξαρτισμός πυροσβέστη και άλλος ατομικός προστατευτικός εξοπλισμός.

 3.7. Διάσωση και μέσα τεχνητής διατήρησης / υποστήριξης της ζωής.

 3.8. Εξοπλισμός διάσωσης.

 3.9. Επικοινωνιακός εξοπλισμός.

 3.10. Απαιτήσεις για νομοθετημένες επιθεωρήσεις και επιθεωρήσεις κατάταξης / ταξινόμησης (του νηογνώμονα).

 4. ΔΙΕΞΑΓΩΓΗ ΕΡΕΥΝΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΤΑΞΗ ΑΝΑΦΟΡΩΝ ΣΥΜΒΑΝΤΩΝ ΠΥΡΚΑΠΑΣ

 4.1.	Έρευνα και αναφορά πυρκαγιάς.

 4.2.	Εμπειρίες εκπαιδευόμενων από πυρκαγιές σε πλοία.

 4.3. Έγγραφες αναφορές πυρκαγιών σε πλοία και μαθημάτων που πραγματοποιήθηκαν.


 ΤΟΜΕΑΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ - TABLE A-VI / 4.1 STCW 1978 όπως τροποποιήθηκε ΙΑΤΡΙΚΕΣ ΠΡΩΤΕΣ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΕΣ (MEDICAL FIRST AID)


 ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΗ ΥΛΗ

 1. ΠΑΡΟΧΗ ΑΜΕΣΩΝ ΠΡΩΤΩΝ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΩΝ ΣΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΑΤΥΧΗΜΑΤΟΣ Ή ΑΣΘΕΝΕΙΑΣ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ

 1.1. ¶μεση επέμβαση.

 1.2. Κυτίο Α` Βοηθειών.

 1.3. Ανατομία του σώματος και λειτουργία.

 1.4. Τοξικολογικοί κίνδυνοι επάνω στο πλοίο.

 1.5. Εξέταση του ασθενούς.

 1.6. Κακώσεις σπονδυλικής στήλης.

 1.7. Εγκαύματα, επίδραση της θερμότητας και του ψύχους.

 1.8. Κατάγματα, εξαρθρήματα και μυϊκές κακώσεις.

 1.9. Ιατρική φροντίδα σε διασωθέντα άτομα, περιλαμβανομένων των περιστατικών εξάντλησης, της υποθερμίας και της εκθέσεως τους στο ψύχος.

 1.10. Ιατρικές συμβουλές μέσω ασυρμάτου.

 1.11. Φαρμακολογία.

 1.12. Αποστείρωση.

 1.13. Καρδιακή ανακοπή, πνιγμός και ασφυξία.

----------


## japetus

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

----------


## mikros2565

Ξέρει κανείς να μου πεί πότε κλείνει η σχολή σωστικών του Ασπροπύργου για καλοκαίρι;'Εχω ξεχάσει να πάω να πάρω το χαρτί που επιβαιβαιώνει ότι τελείωσα την σχολή...!!!!

----------


## A.Peggy

καλησπέρα παιδια θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως μπορω να παω στη σχολη σωστικων και πυροσβεστικων μεσων;;;.... ειδα απο το ιντερνετ τον οασα απο πειραια αλλα δε ξερω σε ποια σταση να σταματησω ακομα θα ηθελα να μαθω τι κανουμε στα σωστικα;ευχαριτω ! :Very Happy:

----------


## alex-5-

> καλησπέρα παιδια θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως μπορω να παω στη σχολη σωστικων και πυροσβεστικων μεσων;;;.... ειδα απο το ιντερνετ τον οασα απο πειραια αλλα δε ξερω σε ποια σταση να σταματησω ακομα θα ηθελα να μαθω τι κανουμε στα σωστικα;ευχαριτω !



ΜΗΝ ΑΓΧΩΝΕΣΑΙ!!!ΕΝΑ 8Α ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΤΑ ΣΩΣΤΙΚΑ ΤΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΝ ΟΛΟΙ...ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΣ ΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΣΠΡΟΠΥΡΓΟ ΕΙΤΕ ΣΤΗΝ ΜΗΧΑΝΙΩΝΑ ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ ΠΑΣ ΡΩΤΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΑΙΤΗΣΗ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΣΧΟΛΕΣ ΔΙΑΡΚΟΥΝ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ 10ΕΡΓΑΣΙΜΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ

----------


## A.Peggy

Ευχαριστώ να 'σαι καλά!!!

----------


## japetus

> καλησπέρα παιδια θα ηθελα να ρωτησω πως μπορω να παω στη σχολη σωστικων και πυροσβεστικων μεσων;;;.... ειδα απο το ιντερνετ τον οασα απο πειραια αλλα δε ξερω σε ποια σταση να σταματησω ακομα θα ηθελα να μαθω τι κανουμε στα σωστικα;ευχαριτω !


Η ύλη των σωστικων έχει παρατεθεί πιο πάνω.
Ένας τροπος να πας απο Πειραια στη σχολή είναι απο το σταθμό του ΗΣΑΠ με το λεωφορειο 871 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ - ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ, οπου κατεβαινεις στη στάση Λουζιτάνια. Είναι στην παραλιακή οδό, αφου περάσεις τα πετρέλαια και πριν ανέβει ο δρομος στην ανισοπεδη του Ασπροπυργου. Η σχολη ειναι στην παραλία. Υπαρχουν φυσικα λεωφορεια και απο Αθήνα (απο πλ. Κουμουνδούρου).

Η εκπαιδευση στη σχολη περιλαμβανει τεσσερις θεματικες ενοτητες οπου μετα το τελος της καθε μιας υποβαλλεσαι σε τεστ-εξετασεις (καθαρά τυπικο).
Οι ενοτητες και η διαρκεια σε μερες εκπαιδευσης της καθε μιας:
ΣΩΣΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ (2 ημερες)
ΠΥΡΟΣΒΕΣΤΙΚΑ ΜΕΣΑ (3 ημερες)
Α' ΒΟΗΘΕΙΕΣ (2 ημερες)
ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΗ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑ & ΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΚΑ ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΑ (2 ημερες)
Είναι ετσι ενα συνολο 9 (εργάσιμων) ημερων που πρεπει να πηγαινεις στη Σχολη τα πρωινά...
Γινεται θεωρητικη εκπαιδευση (καλο ειναι να κρατας σημειωσεις μια και δεν μοιραζεται καποιο συγγραμμα και ειναι και αρκετη η υλη) αλλα και πρακτική επίδειξη.
Η υλη οπως ειπαμε αναφερεται πιο πανω, αλλα στην πραξη η ολη εκπαιδευση ειναι πιο πολυ τυπικη και αποσπασματικη.

Για να παρακολουθησεις την εκπαιδευση εκει, συνηθως το κανεις αφου εχεις υποβαλλει αιτηση για ναυτικο φυλλαδιο, αλλα υπαρχουν και περιπτωσεις ιδιωτων που την παρακολουθουν αν αυτο απαιτειται απο την εταιρεια στην οποια δουλευουν. Σε γενικες γραμμες πρεπει να πας εκει, ειτε με γραπτο παραπεμτικο της εταιρειας είτε με το αποδεικτικο καταθεσης των δικαιολογητικων για εκδοση ναυτικου φυλλαδίου, και παιρνεις ημερομηνια για τις παρακολουθησεις. Πολλες φορες αυτο ειναι 2-3 μήνες αργοτερα λογω μεγαλης προσέλευσης...

Αν θελεις να βγαλεις ναυτικο φυλλαδιο, εχε υποψη οτι ειναι αρκετα χρονοβορα διαδικασια που περιλαμβανει κατάθεση δικαιολογητικών (1 μερα), κλεισιμο ραντεβου και ιατρική εξεταση καποια αλλη μερα οπου και πρεπει προηγουμενως να εχεις βγαλει ακτινογραφια (αλλη μια μερα) , καταθεση αποτελεσματων της ιατρικης εξετασης πισω στο υπουργειο οπου και σου δινουν το παραπεμτικο για τη σχολη (αλλη μια), καταθεση του παραπεμπτικου στη σχολη (ακομη μια μερα) και τελος οι 9 μερες της εκπαιδευσης. Την τελευταια μερα παίρνεις απο τη σχολη αποδεικτικο παρακολουθησης των μαθηματων που το καταθετεις πισω στο υπουργειο και σου λενε ποτε να ξαναπας για να παραλαβεις το φυλλαδιο. Τελος, πρεπει να ξαναπας  μια τελευταια φορα στον Ασπροπυργο αφου εχεις παραλαβει το φυλλαδιο σου, για να παρεις και το επισημο πιστοποιητικο της σχολής.  :Very Happy:

----------


## anna979

γεια σας παιδια ..ειμαι καινουρια στο site  και θελω να ρωτησω αν ξερει καποιος ποτε ξεκιναει ο δευτερος κυκλος σωστικων και πυροσβεστικων(προχωρημενα)στον ασπροπυργο.. :Surprised:

----------


## anna979

> γεια σας παιδια ..ειμαι καινουρια στο site  και θελω να ρωτησω αν ξερει καποιος ποτε ξεκιναει ο δευτερος κυκλος σωστικων και πυροσβεστικων(προχωρημενα)στον ασπροπυργο..


sas parakalw..voithiste..einai epigon

----------


## japetus

Πάρε τηλέφωνο να ενημερωθείς και να κλείσεις θέση. Κανείς δεν μπορει να το ξερει αυτό πέρα απο τη γραμματεία της σχολής.. Τα τμηματα στα προχωρημενα δημιουργουνται με βαση τον αριθμο των σπουδαστων, δεν υπαρχουν συγκεκριμένες ημερομηνίες..

----------


## kwstantinos18

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΠΕΡΝΑΝΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΤΑ ΣΩΣΤΙΚΑ??ΣΤΗΝ ΕΠΑΝΑΛΗΠΤΙΚΗ ΕΞΕΤΑΣΗ ΑΜΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΕΡΑΣΟΥΝ ΠΑΛΙ ΤΙ ΓΙΝΕΤΕ??

----------


## japetus

Μην αγχωνεσαι, ολοι περνανε... Στο τελος των τεστ (10 ερωτησεις πολλαπλης επιλογης με δικαιωμα 2 λαθών) γινεται ελεγχος απο τον καθηγητη μεσα στην ταξη και ολες οι λαθος απαντησεις ξανασυζητουνται με αυτον που εκανε το λαθος ωστε να γινει κατανοητο που ήταν το σφάλμα.. Ειναι δυσκολο να θελεις να δουλεψεις, να επενδυσεις 10 μερες απο το χρονο σου και στο τελος να σε κοψουν...

----------


## anna979

καλημερα  σε ολους.ειναι το πρωτο μου post..και ζητω συγνωμη για οποιοδηποτε λαθος.
Ο αντρας μου δουλευει σε ανοιχτου τυπου καραβι,με δρομολογιο κερκυρα-ηγουμενιτσα καθημερινα.μου ζητησε να ψαξω μεσω ιντερνετ να βρω ποτε μπορει να παει στον Ασπροπυργο για τον δευτερο κυκλο οπου θα παρει καποιο χαρτι για ναυτης.Μηπως ξερει καποιος απο εδω να μου πει?γιατι βρηκα κατι τηλεφωνα αλλα δεν μπορω να συννενοηθω εγω..γιατι δεν ξερω ακριβως τισ ορολογιες!!
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΛΥ..

----------


## leodint63

Κάνε μιά δοκιμή στα σωστικά του Ασπροπύργου τηλ:2105574204 και εξήγησε τους τι θέλεις

----------


## anna979

eyxaristo poly gia thn apanthsh.pira se ayto to thlefono omws kai den to sikonei kaneis.pira kai kapoia alla noumera ap to ypourgeio naytilias kai pali to idio.h' den to sikonoun h' gyrnane se fax.gnorizete an yparxei kapoio site h' foroum edw pou na anakoinonei tetoiou eidous themata??KAI PALI EYXARISTW GIA TON ENDIAFERON.

----------


## leodint63

Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφθώ είναι μήπως μπορούν να σε εξυπηρετήσουν τα ΜΗΤΡΩΑ τηλ 2104521032.Κάνε και εκεί μιά δοκιμή.
Είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο να μην σηκώνουν τηλέφωνα και επειδή ακόμα η τεχνολογία δεν είναι ευρέως διαδεδομένη στο Υπουργείο Ναυτιλίας ώστε να κάνεις τις αιτήσεις σου για σωστικά από το ιντερνετ καί να μη χρειαστείς από την Κέρκυρα να έρθεις στον Ασπρόπυργο ,μάλλον είσαι αναγκασμένη να έρθεις στον Πειραιά,να πληρώσεις ξενοδοχείο και να σταθείς πίσω από την ουρά για να κάνεις μιά ερώτηση καί να καταθέσεις μιά αίτηση.Για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις,πως είναι πχ το web banking κάποιας τραπεζας.....,ουδεμία σχέση .

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Μάλον ενδιαφέρεται για τον κύκλο προχωρημένων σωστικών. Συμφωνώ ότι χρειάζεται μια ερώτηση στο τηλέφωνο 2105574204 που αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω για το πότε γίνεται ο προχωρημένος κύκλος σωστικών.

Για το τι απαιτείται (δικαιολογητικά κ.λπ.) μπορέις να δεις εδώ http://www.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=24056

----------


## anna979

SAS EYXARISTW PAAARA POLY!!na ste kala paidia..(nai gia ta proxorimena swstika milaw..)den fantazeste poso me voithisate!!! :Very Happy: ..

----------


## vasilis rod

μια ερωτηση
μολις τελιωσει ο κυκλος για τα σωστικα
μετα ειναι ευκολο σχετικα να βρεις δουλια>?
μου εχουν πει μια η αλλη ειναι

----------


## anna979

xm..proswpika den eimai kai toso sxetikh.oti exw akousei ap ton diko mou..Edw igoumenitsa paizoun poly oi gnwrimies pantws.an se systysei kapoios kalos..tote eisai mesa.ekei den kserw pws einai..makari na vreis syntoma pantws.. :Smile:

----------


## scorpios24

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ.ΕΧΩ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΝΟΜΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΜΟΥΤΣΟ.ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΝΑΥΤΗΣ;ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ Η ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΧΟΛΗ;

----------


## anna979

ap ta liga pou kserw..prepei na peraseis kapoia mathimata 5 meres sthn sxolh..kai meta eisai ok..

----------


## A.Peggy

,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## csa73

Όχι δεν χρειάζονται αλλά και να ήθελες δεν μπορούσες γιατί πρέπει να πάρεις το δίπλωμά σου πρώτα αυτό βέβαια ίσχυε πριν 15 χρόνια

----------


## csa73

> ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ.ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΑΝ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ.ΕΧΩ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΝΟΜΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥΣ ΥΠΟΧΡΕΩΝΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΟΥΝ ΜΟΥΤΣΟ.ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΩ ΝΑΥΤΗΣ;ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΩ Η ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΑ ΣΧΟΛΗ;


ΦΙΛΕ ΜΟΥ Ο ΝΟΜΟΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΑ ΕΝΟΣ ΕΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΔΕΣ ΕΔΩ http://egov.yen.gr/wide/yen.chtm?prnbr=23949

----------


## Μπαμπης19

ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΝΙΟ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΤΟ ΚΟΚΚΙΝΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΤΩΡΑ ΧΡΕΙΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΤΑ ΣΩΣΤΙΚΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΠΗΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΔΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΘΗΓΗΤΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΟΥΝ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΝΟΕΜΒΡΙΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΓΩ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΠΑΩ 2α ΛΥΚΕΙΟΥ ΜΗΠΩΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΧΟΛΗ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΖΗΤΗΣΟΥΝ ΑΔΕΙΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΧΟΛΕΙΟ ΕΤΣΙ ΩΣΤΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΩ 7 ΗΜΕΡΕΣ???

----------


## csa73

Φίλε μου το μόνο που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι να πάρεις το χαρτάκι από τα Σωστικά και να το προσκομίσεις στο σχολείο σου ώστε να δικαιολογηθούν οι απουσίες σου,αυτό όμως συνεπάγεται ότι θα μείνεις πίσω στα μαθήματά σου.

----------


## konstantinosmarou

καλησπερα και απο εμενα!θα ηθελα με την σειρα μου να ρωτησω αν τον βαηθα η μνημη του καποιον που περασε προσφατως την εκπαιδευση βασικου κυκλου των σωστικων ποιες ωρες και ποσες ωρες κρατουσε την καθε ημερα η εκπαιδευση!
εχω αυτην τη απορια γιατι η εναρξη της εργασια μου ειναι μεσημεριανη...
σας ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## Sizor

> καλησπερα και απο εμενα!θα ηθελα με την σειρα μου να ρωτησω αν τον βαηθα η μνημη του καποιον που περασε προσφατως την εκπαιδευση βασικου κυκλου των σωστικων ποιες ωρες και ποσες ωρες κρατουσε την καθε ημερα η εκπαιδευση!
> εχω αυτην τη απορια γιατι η εναρξη της εργασια μου ειναι μεσημεριανη...
> σας ευχαριστω!!!


Στην μηχανιώνα υπάρχουν πρωινά και απογευματινά τμήματα.Τα απογευματινά κυρίως για τους σπουδαστές που έχουν μαθήματα ποιο πριν αλλα δεν νομίζω να υπάρχει πρόβλημα να γραφτεί και κάποιος άλλος.Για 10 μέρες 2-5 το το απόγευμα (2-3 ημερες από αυτές το μάθημα κρατάει 2-7)

----------


## konstantinosmarou

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!αλλα εγω ενδιαφερομαι για τις πρωινες ωρες!

----------


## φανούλα

> ευχαριστω παρα πολυ!αλλα εγω ενδιαφερομαι για τις πρωινες ωρες!


Τα πρωινά μαθήματα ξεκινάνε κάπου στις 8 με 8,30 και τελειώνουν το μεσημέρι (δε θυμάμαι ώρα λυπάμαι, αλλά μου φαίνεται στις 12 χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη!) Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!

----------


## konstantinosmarou

σας ευχαριστω για το γρηγορο ενδιαφερον σας!
εχω καταθεσει τα χαρτια μου και τωρα περιμενω την τριτη να περασω απο τους γιατρους και ρωταω για να εχω μια ιδεα για τις ωρες των σωστικων και να κανονισω με το αφεντικο μου.παντως εαν τελειωνουν στις 12.00 θα ειναι μια χαρα!
και παλι ευχαριστω!

----------


## φανούλα

> σας ευχαριστω για το γρηγορο ενδιαφερον σας!
> εχω καταθεσει τα χαρτια μου και τωρα περιμενω την τριτη να περασω απο τους γιατρους και ρωταω για να εχω μια ιδεα για τις ωρες των σωστικων και να κανονισω με το αφεντικο μου.παντως εαν τελειωνουν στις 12.00 θα ειναι μια χαρα!
> και παλι ευχαριστω!


Να 'στε καλά και καλές δουλειές :Smile: !!!

----------


## paralias

καλησπερα παιδες.μηπως γνωριζει κανεις ποτε ειναι το επομενο σχολειο για σωστικα????παιρνω τη δευτερα το ν.φ και θελω να τα περασω το γρηγοροτερο(ααααν γινετε)....παιρνω τηλ καθε μερα αλλα πουουου...

----------


## osrik

Καλησπέρα!
Κάλεσα σήμερα στον Ασπρόπυργο για να μάθω πότε έχει μαθήματα και μου απάντησαν οτι έχει τον Φεβρουάριο! Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι εγω αρχές Δεκέμβρη θα μπω χωρίς ν αξέρω ακριβώς πότε θα βγω. Παράλληλα η σχολή μου έλεγε ότι πρέπει να έχω πάει απο κει να κάνω αίτηση ένα μήνα πριν! Πως θα βγάλω άκρη από αυτη την ιστορία??? :Confused:

----------


## japetus

Osrik καταθεσε τα χαρτια σου για να εισαι σιγουρος, μην το αμελήσεις άλλο, ήδη καθυστέρησες πολύ. Η σχολή Μαρτιο και Απριλιο κλεινει, γιατί εκπαιδεύονται στα σωστικα οι σπουδαστες του ΕΝ.. Αν το καθυστερησεις και αλλο για το Δεκεμβριο, θα σε βαλουν απο το Μάιο και μετά...

----------


## osrik

Εγω να τα καταθέσω τα χαρτιά αλλά αν αυτοί με βάλουν για μαθήματα και εγω δεν έχω ακόμα πάρει άδεια τι κάνω?

----------


## japetus

Καμμιά φορά αν φυσικά έχεις κλείσει επίσημα θέση, είναι ελαστικοί και αν τους ειδοποιήσεις εγκαίρως μπορούν να σε βάλουν με αμοιβαία αλλαγή σε τμήμα άλλης ημερομηνίας..

----------


## osrik

Ευχαριστώ για τη βοήθεια. Θα κοιτάξω να κλείσω για τον Μάρτη και μετά να δω αν υπάρξει πρόβλημα την μετατόπηση μου..

----------


## vence

Καλημέρα. Έχω κι εγώ κάποιες απορίες σχετικά με τη παρακολούθηση σωστικών στον Ασπρόπυργο.

Την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα πήρα παραπεμπτικό από το Λιμεναρχείο της Λευκάδας που πρέπει να χορηγήσω στην ΣΠΜ του Ασπροπύργου για το βασικό κύκλο σπουδών σε σωστικά.

Προσπαθώ να συννενοηθώ με κάποιον στο 210-5574204 από την προηγούμενη εμβομάδα, αλλά είτε χτυπά και δεν απαντά κανείς είτε δίνει σήμα κατελειμένου. Δοκίμασα και στο 210-5570450 που μου έδωσαν από το Λιμεναρχείο αλλά βγήκε το ΚΕΣΕΝ και εκεί μου είπαν ότι δεν μπορούν να με εξυπηρετήσουν. 

Οπότε πρέπει να πάω αυτοπροσώπως Ασπρόπυργο. Γνωρίζει κανείς ώρες λειτουργίας; Σκέφτομαι να φύγω αύριο πρωί. Θα χρειαστώ κάποιο άλλο χαρτί πριν του παραπεμπτικού; Οι σπουδές γνωρίζω ότι διαρκούν περίπου 2 εβδομάδες, συνήθως όμως πότε αρχίζουν;

----------


## rizos.m

και εγω παιδια εχω το κοκκινο φυλλαδιο και προσπαθω να επικοινωνησω με τον ασπροπυργο αλλα τιποτα. νομιζετε οτι ειναι καλυτερα στην μηχανιωνα????????

----------


## Μπαμπης19

Καλησπέρα...Μου είπαν ο,τι σωστικά βγάζουν στο τέλος του Φλεβάρη εγώ είμαι 17 χρονών και έχω το (Κόκκινο Φυλλάδιο) και θέλω να πάω να βγάλω τα σωστικά μένω Κρήτη μήπως ξέρετε αν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βγάζουν σωστικά μέσα στις διακοπές του Πάσχα??? :Sad:

----------


## sailorwoman

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα.. Όντως, το θέμα με το συγκεκριμένο νούμερο είναι τραγικό, στις 8 φορές που πήρα, μια φορά απάντησαν, και από συνενόηση.. Ασχολίαστο!

Εγώ ήθελα να ρωτήσω, από Αθήνα, τί συμφέρει περισσότερο με ΜΜΜ για να φθάσω στη σχολή του Ασπρόπυργου!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Τώρα με τις απεργίες ποιο ΜΜΜ να εξυπηρετεί. Πάντως τις συγκοινωνίες για Ασπρόπυργο τις είδαμε λίγο πριν.

----------


## kostas32

ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΒΓΑΛΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ   ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟ  ΘΕΛΩ  ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΜΙΑ  ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ  ΣΤΗΝ  ΣΧΟΛΗ.ΣΠΜ Α.ΣΤΕΙΛΝΕΙΣ  ΜΟΝΟ  4.5.   ΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΟ   ΦΥΛΛΑΔΙΟΥ

----------


## aphroditi

Επειδή δεν έχω καμιά σχέση με τον χώρο, μόλις τελειώσω (δηλαδή άμεσα)με τα μαθήματα σωστικών, τι με συμβουλεύετε να κάνω?Να πάρω σβάρνα όλες τις ναυτιλιακές και να στέλνω βιογραφικά με φαξ  δηλώνοντας ότι έχω ναυτικό φυλλάδιο?Τι άλλο να κάνω? Και κάτι άλλο που θέλω να ρωτήσω,ειναι , αν το να κατέχω πτυχίο εκπαιδευτικού και μεταπτυχιακό στη διοίκηση, θα μου προσφέρει κάποια επιπλέον χρήματα επί του μισθού, αν ποτέ πιάσω δουλειά,ή θα πρέπει να τα αφαιρέσω από το  βιογραφικό για να βρω πιο εύκολα δουλειά; 
 Για οποιαδήποτε συμβουλή σας δινω και το mail aphroditi34@yahoo.com. 
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τις απαντήσεις και συμβουλές

----------


## coolaris2002

Παιδιά, ξέρει κανείς πότε ξεκινάει και πότε τελειώνει το τμήμα προχωρημένων σωστικών μέσα στον Απρίλη? Επειδή είναι δύσκολο να σηκώσουν τηλέφωνο εκεί, αν ξέρει κάποιος ακριβείς ημερομηνίες θα βοηθούσε πολύ. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## kostas32

ΜΟΛΙΣ  ΤΕΛΙΩΣΑ  ΤΑ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ  ΚΥΚΛΟ   ΤΩΝ ΣΠΜ   ΣΤΗΝ ΔΣΕΝ. Σ ΠΜ.Α.ΚΑΙ  ΘΕΛΩ  ΝΑ  ΡΩΤΗΣΩ  ΑΝ  ΞΕΡΕΙ  ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ  ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ. ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΜΈΝΑ    ΣΩΣΤΙΚ¶

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> ΜΟΛΙΣ  ΤΕΛΙΩΣΑ  ΤΑ ΒΑΣΙΚΟ  ΚΥΚΛΟ   ΤΩΝ ΣΠΜ   ΣΤΗΝ  ΔΣΕΝ. Σ ΠΜ.Α.ΚΑΙ  ΘΕΛΩ  ΝΑ  ΡΩΤΗΣΩ  ΑΝ  ΞΕΡΕΙ  ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΜΠΟΡΩ  ΝΑ  ΚΑΝΩ ΤΑ. ΠΡΟΧΩΡΗΜΈΝΑ    ΣΩΣΤΙΚ¶


 Μόλις συμπληρώσεις 12 μήνες θαλάσσια υπηρεσία. Δες στη σελίδα 3 του θέματος αυτού τις λεπτομέρειες.

----------


## kostas32

ΜΟΛΙΣ  ΤΕΛΕΊΩΣΑ  ΤΑ  ΒΑΣΙΚ¶  ΣΩΣΤΙΚ¶    ΚΑΙ  ΘΈΛΩ  ΝΑ Μ¶ΘΩ  ΑΝ  ΥΠ¶ΡΧΕΙ  ΚΑΠΙΟΣ    ΤΡΟΠΟΣ  ΓΙΑ  ΝΑ  ΞΑΝΑ Κ¶ΝΩ ΤΑ  ΒΑΣΙΚ¶ ΣΩΣΤΙΚ¶   ΣΤΗΝ  ΔΣΕΝ.ΣΠΜ ΟΠΙΟΣ  ΞΕΡΕΙ ΝΑ  ΜΟΥ  ΠΕΙ  ΟΚ

----------


## kostas32

ΞΕΡΕΙΣ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΠΩΣ  ΤΗΝ  ΛΕΝΕ  ΚΟΠΕΛΑ  ΠΟΥ  ΚΑΝΕΙ   ΤΗΣ  ΕΓΡΡΑΦΕΣ  ΣΤΗΝ  ΔΣΕΝ.ΣΠΜ.Α  ΣΤΗΝ  ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΊΑ

----------


## mccrush2006

Για χαρα,εχω ξεκινησει διαδικασιες για να βγαλω το φυλλαδιο.Σημερα πηρα ημ/νια για τον βασικο κυκλο.Θα θελα αν μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει και να μου πει πως γινεται το προγραμμα μαθηματων.Λεει συνολο 10 μερες και ξεκιναει 26 Μαρτη 8 το πρωι.Θα πηγαινω 2 συυνεχομενες βδομαδες απο τις 8 το πρωι η μπορει να εχω δευτερα τριτη παρασκευη πχ.....Και τι ωρα τελειωνουν τα μαθηματα?

Ρωταω γιατι δεν εχω ενημερωση και πρεπει απο τωρα να κανονισω το προγραμμα στην δουλεια μου....

Επισης κατω απο το βασικο κυκλο λεει ασφαλεια πλοιου και διπλα λεει 5 ωρες φοιτηση μαζι με το βασικο και παραδιπλα εχει μια ημερομηνια που λεει 20/04/15.Αυτο τι ειναι?

----------


## Φίλιππος Αίγιο

θα πρέπει να πηγαίνεις κάθε μέρα από τις 8 το πρωί μέχρι τις 2 το μεσημέρι. κάποιες μέρες αν γράφεις τεστ μπορεί να φεύγεις και νωρίτερα. σου δικαιολογούν μόνο μια ώρα ανά κάθε κύκλο. ασφάλεια πλοίου είναι μια επιπλέον μέρα.

----------


## mccrush2006

> θα πρέπει να πηγαίνεις κάθε μέρα από τις 8 το πρωί μέχρι τις 2 το μεσημέρι. κάποιες μέρες αν γράφεις τεστ μπορεί να φεύγεις και νωρίτερα. σου δικαιολογούν μόνο μια ώρα ανά κάθε κύκλο. ασφάλεια πλοίου είναι μια επιπλέον μέρα.


Kαι η ασφαλεια ειναι υποχρεωτικη?Γιατι η ημερομηνια που εχει διπλα για ασφαλεια ειναι ενα μηνα αργοτερα απο τα σωστικα....

----------


## mccrush2006

Ξερει κανεις που μπορω να βρω το προγραμμα για τα σωστικα που ξεκινανε 26/03?Παιρνω εκει στην γραμματεια στον ασπροπυργο αλλα δεν το σηκωνει κανεις και θελω να κανονησω το προγραμμα στη δουλεια

----------


## apollo_express

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν γνωρίζει κάποιος τι ισχύει με τα πιστοποιητικά των σωστικών από το 2016 και μετά. Όλοι λένε ότι κάτι αλλάζει, αλλά κανείς δε γνωρίζει τι ακριβώς. Έχω περάσει το βασικό κύκλο (σωστικά - Α' βοήθειες - πυροσβεστικά - προσωπική ασφάλεια/κοινωνικά καθήκοντα - θέματα ασφάλειας πλοίου επιπέδου Β) το Μάρτιο-Απρίλιο του '14. Πρέπει να φοιτήσω πάλι στη σχολή ή το πιστοποιητικό που έχω είναι το τελευταίο και θα μπορώ να ταξιδέψω και μετά το 2016?

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

Αν το διπλωμα που σου εδωσαν ειναι μπλε δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις τιποτα.Αν ομως ειναι το παλιο με την πρασινη λωριδα τοτε θα πρεπει να πας παλι στην σχολη να παρεις ημερομηνια για REFRESH ωστε να βγει το νεο πιστοποιητικο σε μπλε,γιατι απο 01/01/2016 ληγει.Αυτα στα λεω γιατι εβγαλα την σχολη αυτη το 2006 και τα προχωρημενα σωστικα και ταχυπλοα το 2013 και φετος πηρα ημερομηνια για τις 29 Απριλιου για REFRESH,και ειχα παει τον Γεναρη.Αν πας τωρα δηλαδη δυσκολα για φετος να παρεις ημερομηνια...

----------


## apollo_express

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Το πιστοποιητικό που μου έδωσαν είναι το μπλε, οπότε λογικά λήγει την ημερομηνία που γράφει πάνω, άσχετα αν έχω ταξιδέψει ή οχι?

----------


## Επτάνησος_1989

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για την απάντηση. Το πιστοποιητικό που μου έδωσαν είναι το μπλε, οπότε λογικά λήγει την ημερομηνία που γράφει πάνω, άσχετα αν έχω ταξιδέψει ή οχι?


Δεν εχει σχεση αν εχεις ταξιδεψει η οχι.Εφοσον γραφει την ημερομηνια που πρεπει να τα ανανεωσεις και εφοσον ειναι το καινουριο.

----------


## SteliosK

ΠΕΝΕΝ: Εικόνες ντροπής στη Σχολή Σωστικών και Πυροσβεστικών Μέσων

----------


## apollo_express

Γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορώ να καταθέσω στα μητρώα τα προχωρημένα σωστικά από κάποιο ιδιωτικό φορέα, για να παραλάβω το δίπλωμα του Γ' Μηχανικού?

----------


## SteliosK

> Γνωρίζει κανείς αν μπορώ να καταθέσω στα μητρώα τα προχωρημένα σωστικά από κάποιο ιδιωτικό φορέα, για να παραλάβω το δίπλωμα του Γ' Μηχανικού?


Καλημέρα apollo_express 
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να έχεις περάσει από γιατρούς (ΑΝΥΕ) έπειτα μαζί με το πτυχίο της σχολής και ένα χρόνο  υπηρεσία ως δόκιμος σου δίνουν το δίπλωμα του Γ' μηχανικού.

----------


## apollo_express

Άλλαξε ο νόμος και μέχρι τις 31/12/2016 μπορεί όποιος έχει 6 μήνες υπηρεσία και πτυχίο ΑΕΙ ή 12 μήνες και πτυχίο ΤΕΙ να πάρει το δίπλωμα του τρίτου (ΦΕΚ Α 88 13.05.2016). Αρχικά πρέπει ο υποψήφιος να εξεταστεί επιτυχώς στο ΚΕΠ, να περάσει ΑΝΥΕ και να έχει τα προχωρημένα σωστικά (από την Ελληνική σημαία ή από κάποια χώρα της ΕΕ) και δύο μέρες μάθημα στο ΚΕΣΕΝ (manila). 




> Καλημέρα apollo_express 
> Αν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να έχεις περάσει από γιατρούς (ΑΝΥΕ) έπειτα μαζί με το πτυχίο της σχολής και ένα χρόνο  υπηρεσία ως δόκιμος σου δίνουν το δίπλωμα του Γ' μηχανικού.

----------


## Nautilia News

*Δύο νέα Σχολεία Σωστικών μέσων ανακοίνωσε ο Υπουργός Π. Κουρουμπλής.
*
Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/lista-archiki...-p-kouroublis/ .

----------


## Nickos_p

Καλημέρα....
ξέρει κανείς αν είναι υποχρεωτικό να παρακολουθήσεις σωστικά  για να βγάλεις ναυτικό φυλλάδιο?
Δεν σπουδάζω στην ΑΕΝ, απλά σκέφτομαι να μπαρκάρω

----------


## japetus

> Καλημέρα....
> ξέρει κανείς αν είναι υποχρεωτικό να παρακολουθήσεις σωστικά  για να βγάλεις ναυτικό φυλλάδιο?
> Δεν σπουδάζω στην ΑΕΝ, απλά σκέφτομαι να μπαρκάρω


Χωρίς σωστικά μπορείς να βγάλεις προσωρινό κόκκινο φυλλάδιο που σου δινει δυνατότητα να ναυτολογηθείς μόνο για εννιά μήνες και αν δεν απατώμαι ισχύει για ένα χρόνο μόνο. Αν προσκομίσεις πιστοποιητικό παρακολούθησης σχολής σωστικών μεσα στο διάστημα αυτό, παίρνεις το κανονικό μπλε φυλλάδιο, αλλιώς παύει να ισχύει..

----------

